# Aurora Chapter Land Raider



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here's a land raider to go with the terminators that I posted. I don't know that I have all that much to say about it, so here it is:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is awesome. like the painting. 

*takes a second look*

yeah, i like that

+rep

Rev


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I bow down to a superior painter +rep


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow great paint job, real nice colors. The one thing thats upsetting me is that there is a small green smudge on the front left copper panneling. Please fix that tiny green blob, its mocking me.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, drat, I hadn't noticed that before. Thanks.

Also, thanks for the rep.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uhm, that's awesome. + Rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Barrels, recesses and lenses.

Gun barrels need to be drilled out. A model with a paint job of this caliber really needs to have the gun barrels drilled out.

Secondly, all the lenses for the headlights, turrets etc. need to be done. Those little things make the entire model standout. Easy little fix and the model will then ooze excellence.

Lastly, it looks like the brass in the recessed panels do not have any separation from the green panels. A thin black wash in the recesses will make the layers really contrast and add a lot of depth.

Fantastically painted Land Raider none-the-less. Always superior work from you Odin.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Barrels, recesses and lenses.
> 
> Gun barrels need to be drilled out. A model with a paint job of this caliber really needs to have the gun barrels drilled out.
> 
> ...


+1, those barrels need to be drilled out but fantastic work nonetheless


----------

